# Coming full circle



## stillhunter (May 10, 2018)

I vividly remember the trips our family took to Kerr lake in the 70s when I was a kid. We camped @ County Line for a week or more every summer. I remember catching stripers so big I could barely hold them up. I remember dad taking my brother and I, probably 6 /8 yrs old, on our first bass fishing trips before the crack of dawn and his scolding/shushing us for talking too loud or making noise knocking about his 16' tri hull boat while we fished the flooded trees/bushes. He also took us fishing farm ponds in a 10' jon boat and we caught some big bass. I remember one I hooked that spun and dragged the boat across the pond while dad tried to use the paddle to stop it. It went to and hung up in the top of a big pine tree that had fell in the water and pulled the hook on the rapala . It had to be 12 lbs or more, I had caught a few 8/9 lb. bass and they did not pull like that fish..........

Now dad is 79. I took him fishing on my boat thurs. for the first time THIS year. We were on the lake @ 530 am/before sunrise. As soon as I stopped the boat and dropped the trolling motor he loudly said " GET CLOSER TO THE BANK!!" and I shushed him. 10 mins later he cussed loudly after casting his topwater bait into the reeds and I asked him if he had his hearing aids on. He said "no I forgot them". I told him he was talking too loud and to talk softer .......... then I had memories of him shushing my brother and I in the quiet, predawn darkness again and again and I almost cried. I walked to the front of the boat, hugged him and told him "we've come full circle, remember Kerr Lake and all the farm ponds we fished in the jon boat? and now I'm telling YOU to be quiet?".


----------

